# Asta fantacalcio: completamento rose



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]  [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


*CREDITI DISPONIBILI*
LIVESTRONG 0 DISPONIBILI
ALE 19 DISPONIBILI
SPLENDIDI 1 DISPONIBILI
JAQEN 39 DISPONIBILI
GABUZ 28 DISPONIBILI
PEPPEZ 16 DISPONIBILI
FABRI 4 DISPONIBILI
ICEMAN 0 DISPONIBILI 
SUPERDINHO 43 DISPONIBILI
DARREN 4 DISPONIBILI

_aggiornato al 04/09 16:40_

Qui per vedere i giocatori già assegnati:

http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-14-le-rose-vt10039.html#post255978


*REGOLE PER L'ASTA*

1- le rose dovranno essere TASSATIVAMENTE completate entro le 20 di Giovedí 5 Settembre alle ore 20.00
2- il punto 1 implica che le aste non scadano più dopo 24 ore dalla prima offerta, scadranno TUTTE alle 20.00 del 5 settembre.
3- il punto 2 implica che TUTTE LE ASTE PER I CALCIATORI RIMASTI IN LISTA SIANO GIÀ APERTE, con valore 0. Non è necessario dunque fare una prima offerta. 
4- le aste scadono alle 20.00 di ogni giorno. Dopo le 20.00 verrà resettata la lista
5- Qualora oltre la data ed ora stabilita dovessero rimanere dei buchi, verranno assegnati dei giocatori a tavolino USANDO TUTTI I CREDITI DISPONIBILI RIMASTI all'utente
6- l'asta è mista, senza distinzione fra ruoli

Se avete delle domande, fatele non qui ma nel solito topic



Domenico Berardi 1, scadenza 04/09 20:00
Maxi Lopez 1, scadenza 04/09 20:00



*SCARTATI*
Biava


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Se qualcuno volesse sostituire i giocatori presi, dovrà scartarli entro e non oltre il 03/09 alle 19.00, perdendo i crediti spesi per loro.

Prima si vendono, e solo POI si possono fare eventualmente offerte per i calciatori rimasti in lista


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Jonathan (inter ) 1
Bradley 1


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

Pegolo 1
Antonelli 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

Antonsson 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

Mertens 16


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Kaka 1


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

Kakà 30


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

Floro Flores 4


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Belfodil 1


----------



## tequilad (3 Settembre 2013)

Munua 1


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Thereau 9


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Io scarto Biava, che torna dunque in lista


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Cristaldo 1


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

*AVVISO A TUTTI: le offerte scadono allo scoccare delle 20:00, quindi alle 19:59:59*


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

Leto 1


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Kakà 52


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Obiang 1
Dramè 1
Iturbe 1


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Leto 2


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Obiang 6

- - - Aggiornato - - -

6 bomber Moscardelli

- - - Aggiornato - - -

6 bomber Moscardelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Centurion 1
Domenico Berardi 1
Joaquin 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Berardi 2 *ritirata dall'Admin. Rosa già completa in attacco*


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Ekdal 1


----------



## gabuz (4 Settembre 2013)

El Kaddouri 1


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2013)

maxi lopez 1


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> El Kaddouri 1






Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ekdal 1





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Centurion 1
> Joaquin 1



Slot per i centrocampisti tutti occupati, i giocatori vengono assegnati


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Nene 1


----------

